# M&S Dine in for Valentine's Day



## Celtwytch (11 Feb 2010)

M&S are doing a meal deal for Valentine's Day, complete with a single rose or a box of chocolates. UK price is £20, so I presume it's €25 here. Menu is as follows:

*Starters:*
Gastropub Camembert with Cranberry & Apple Chutney
Cherry Tomato & Ducey Camembert Tartlets
The Cook Menu Scallops with Lemon & Parsley Butter
Coquilles St Jacques
Prawn Cocktail
2 Lochmuir Smoked Salmon Parcels
Antipasti Chicken, Turkey & Smoked Ham Terrine 

*Mains:*
Sirloin Steaks with Crushed Red & Green Peppercorns & Lightly Seasoned Butter
Rib-Eye Steak
The Cook Menu Steak with Peppercorn Sauce
The Cook Menu Lamb Rack with Basil & Pine Nuts
The Cook Menu Chicken with Parma Ham
The Cook Menu Goat’s Cheese & Pesto en Croute
2 Whole Seabass with Coriander & Red Chilli Butter
Duck A L'Orange
Lamb Loin with Minted Peas 

*Accompaniments:*
Chunky Chips
Fresh Chips
Mediterranean Style Vegetables
Ultimate Mash
House Salad Bowl
Caesar Style Vegetables 

*Desserts:*
Strawberry & Champagne Souffle
Chocolate Truffle Dessert
Summer Berry Hidden Centre Desserts
2 Mocha Fondants
2 Raspberry Panna Cotta
2 Melting Middle Chocolate Puddings
Special Strawberry Selection 

*Drinks:*
Valentines Rosé Cava
Sparkling Burgundy
La Predina Rosé
Petit Chablis
Sancerre
Friuli Pinot Grigio
Barbaresco
Chianti Florentini
Rioja Romeral
Elderflower Presse Twin Pack
Irish Coffee Twin Pack 

*Choose a Rose or Chocolates:*
Single stem Rose
Chocolate Collection​


----------



## Caveat (11 Feb 2010)

Nice one - thanks!


----------



## Chocks away (12 Feb 2010)

Yes, will grab some of that . But how do you cook the rose


----------



## gipimann (12 Feb 2010)

Simple - just dip it in the chocolate truffle dessert....


----------



## Caveat (12 Feb 2010)

Oooh you louche, decadent extravagant smoothie!


----------



## Capt. Beaky (12 Feb 2010)

gipimann said:


> Simple - just dip it in the chocolate truffle dessert....


'Twill have to be a Weight Watchers one after the earlier excesses. No connection with the above . Just a happy, burp, customer. Burp


----------



## Carmel (12 Feb 2010)

Got this - the Coquilles St Jacques, Rack of Lamb and Melt in the Middle Chocolate pudding - plus Rosé Cava, all VERY good, highly recommended.........


----------



## Caveat (13 Feb 2010)

Got the sea bass/chips/veg/truffles - kind of a posh slightly healthy fish and chips really.

Having it tomorrow so will advise then.

The Rioja was pretty dodgy but hey what do you want for €25 all in?

Yes. I've had that part of it.


----------



## Caveat (14 Feb 2010)

Very nice BTW - the wine was the only ropeyish part.


----------

